# Official Car of MotoGP™: BMW M and Dorna Sports extend their cooperation through 2020



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW M is extending its successful partnership and is now set to remain "Official Car of MotoGP" for the coming years. Despite their current contract still having two years to run - it was set to expire in 2016 - BMW M GmbH and MotoGP organizer Dorna Sports have extended their cooperation by a further four years, to 2020.

BMW has been providing the safety car fleet for the premier league of motorcycle racing since 1999, and the partnership will celebrate its 20th anniversary in 2019. BMW M GmbH uses MotoGP for extensive sales and marketing activities, and as a communication platform, on which to present new cars, technology, special equipment and accessories to a key target group. BMW M also provides an incentive and guest program me for automobile enthusiasts with an affinity for motor racing.

The provision of the safety cars and the rest of the official fleet lies at the heart of the partnership. This season, the fleet consists of five BMW M and M Performance models, spearheaded by the BMW M4 Coupé Safety Car. BMW M GmbH has also continuously expanded its MotoGP activities in recent years. Since 2003, the coveted BMW M Award has been presented to the best MotoGP qualifier at the end of each season. In the paddock, the BMW M Motorhome is a key contact point for the entire MotoGP community. This is the ideal place for prospective customers to ask any questions regarding BMW M, and to use the VIP sales programme to configure their dream high-performance car on site. Guests on the BMW M MotoGP Experience are given an unforgettable race weekend, during which they are granted an exclusive insight into what goes on behind the scenes at the pinnacle of motorcycle racing, courtesy of BMW M MotoGP experts like former World Champion Loris Capirossi.

"We are delighted with this contract extension and are grateful to our partner Dorna Sports for the trust they have shown in us," said Dr. Friedrich Nitschke, CEO of BMW M GmbH. "Since 1999, it has been of great importance to us to help guarantee the safety of the world's top motorcyclists through the use of our cars and the latest technology. At the same time, MotoGP is also the perfect platform, on which to further raise the global awareness of BMW M GmbH und our products. Extending the contract through to 2020 means that this partnership will now run for over two decades. A partnership of this length is a rarity, and we are proud of our close and successful cooperation with Dorna Sports."

"BMW M GmbH has for a long time been a key partner for us, and we are happy to know that they will still be at our side for the coming years," said Carmelo Ezpeleta, CEO of Dorna Sports. "When it comes to ensuring that our events run safely, we can rely totally on BMW M. The BMW M Award is a highlight of every year and is highly coveted among our riders. BMW M GmbH is an important member of the MotoGP community, and we are delighted that it will remain so until at least 2020."


----------

